# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  TrueSmart, smartwatch, Omate, Mountain View, California, USA and Shenzhen, China

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Omate

youtube.com/OmateTrueSmart

facebook.com/Q1WOmateTrueSmart

Omate TrueSmart on Wikipedia

"Omate TrueSmart: Water-resistant standalone Smartwatch 2.0" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Omate TrueSmart | Production prototype preview

 Published on Oct 9, 2013




> This is the production prototype of the Omate TrueSmart, which is pretty close to final production models. This video gives you a preview of the clockfaces, Google+, Facebook and the Settings.

----------


## Airicist

Omate TrueSmart | Fly or Die 

 Published on Apr 15, 2014




> The Omate TrueSmart started as an R&D side project by an LCD manufacturer and went on to be a crowdsourced mega hit. Although plagued by delivery issues, it does deliver where many smartwatches have not - full color touchscreen, wrist phone calls, and onboard camera. With Android Wear being announced and the long rumored iWatch on the horizon, will this watch be deemed a "fly"?

----------


## Airicist

Article "Fly Or Die: Omate TrueSmart"

by Jordan Crook
April 14, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Hands-on with the Omate Racer and Omate Roma smart watches 

Published on Jan 13, 2015




> Omate had a couple new devices to show at CES 2015. They still need some work, but we were at their booth grabbing all the details we could.

----------

